# The LOCK is HOT!! LNDM



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

LNDM is HOT if you got the goods. We have been pulling daily limits since January 20th or so. I will give a hint its not Live, and fish S L O W.

Last weekend on saturday during the front. 20 in 2 hrs. smallest is 11" biggest is 17.25"

















This was the week before. I was by my self. 2 days 2 limits.



















This is in January. Bad pic I know.



















All these fish were caught from the bank.:bounce:
Hit me up to make a trip!:dance:

WhittieBass.:texasflag


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh and Hi! This is my frist thread and post here. I live in Magnolia and fish ALL THE TIME. Look foreward to making friends and enjoying some campfire stories.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome and thanks for the great report, the L&D is really producing some great catches now. Wish it was not so far away.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Great site and I'm sure you will meet plenty of 2coolers wherever you fish. I know I have. I've even fish with Shadslinger, the person that posted right above me. Nice report and pics.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Welcome to the board! Looks like you got those fish cornered. Any Hybrids?


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

those are some really nice whites. Biggest I've caught them to is about 15 1/2 inches. how much did the 17 inchers weigh??


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

No Hybrids yet. We caught them good last year. I have seen them caught but I just get whites. We went down and caught 154 with 8 people, 3 lil kids. In 10 hrs. We have a blast thats for sure!


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

did not weigh it. Im sure I ate a record already. Just dont use scales. My next trip Im packing a set. Fem's are just running slow this year.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

welcome to the forum!! nice fish!! LND where is that? probably a long way from beaumont i bet!


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

www.lockndammarina.com

Between Crocket and Centerville on HWY 7.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Three of us fished LND today. It was a little windy. We threw are arms out using lures. We lost many lures. We switched to minnows and hooked up with a few keepers and a handful of throwbacks. One hybrid was caught but it was undersized.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

They are very color speciffic. I put in LOTS of time to figure them out. Headed back up this weekend if someone wants to go with. I will show you my secret. Most have to pay fer it, lol I wont tell them though.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

After years of driving over the river at LND on my way to Lufkin, I finally decided to stop. I walked down on the east side just to check it out at about 5:00 pm. Several folks were fishing. The key seemed to be to find spot where you didn't hang up every cast. I lost a bunch of jigheads. I wish I would have brought heavier tackle. It's hard to straighten a hook out of a tree with 6 lb test. I did manage to catch two goodsized hybrids and a few whites before dark. I'm torn now. I'm going to fish this weekend and haven't decided if I want to hit the Sabine again for whites or try LND for hybrids. By comparison, the whites i've been catching in the Sabine or larger, but they just don't compare to the fight of a hybrid.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

THe one hydrib that was caught had three dorsal fins and a yellow belly. I guess we should have taken a picture before it was put back in the river.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

I will let yall know whats going on on Sunday. Im going on a "Night Run" friday and staying Saturday. C yall on the return!

WhittieBass.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any report from Lock N Dam lately? I may go up there after church tommorrow. I hope this cold front won't affect much on fishing.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*front*

The cold front does not have much effect on them. We were there last week after the cold front came in. There was plenty of fish caught.


----------



## james1279 (Jul 9, 2007)

*cold front*

Four of my buddies caught thier 100 whites and 20 hybrids by noon friday went back today and barely caught anything. This front definitely has affected the fish this time. The weather channel says wind chills in the low 20's tomorrow morning so it's going to be hard fishing, good luck to anyone brave enough to go tomorrow.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I was there Friday...there were about 5 guys teamed up that had the entire front area next to the dam tied up. They parked a boat right in the prime bank fishing area next to shore and then fished from the bank . They had the entire area wraped up. They left at noon...were those your buddies?


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

*Meadowlark*

What you are describing seems pretty crappy!! There is plenty of room for a boat and bank fisherman w/o them cutting the bank guys off!!

Hopefully, it will pick up for you guys again after the front. I am done for the year with knee surgery this Thursday.


----------



## james1279 (Jul 9, 2007)

Meadowlark that sounds like my buddies three of them took a boat out and my other buddy was bank fishing. The guy on the bank was probably on them pretty good and the other three guys just parked the boat and joined him. I agree with you guys they shouldn't of parked the boat in a fishing area and i'll be sure to give them a call and let them know to be more courteous when fishing in such close quarters.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reports! This cold front definitely affected on fishing. I'm not brave enough to fish in this kind of weather. I'll wait until next weekend.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess I'm a stubborn one. With only one day off a week and it being Sunday, I guess I have to take advantage of it and fish whenever I can despite the weather conditions. Not sure how long it will last at the L&D, but have to take what I get. I am heading up there this morning and will have a report later today. I will be in a Silver Tundra w/ Miami Dolphin sticker on it, stop by and say "HI" if anyone wants to brave the elements with me.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

I saw the *** clowns in the boat, That was just a STUPID ROOKIE move. Why park your boat in an eddie? Thats where the fish are is in the eddie currents. I was on the other side of the river fighting pirates as well. People will do almost anything to catch a fish, really sux. I got a new method of fighting off these guys. I mix up my cheese bait (POWERFUL STUFF) and rub it on my pants. I stink so bad they wont come with in 50' of me with a good wind! lol


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats exactly what I thought. If I were a suspicious person, I might think they were trying to block off that whole area completely from anyone else...of course that may be because I walked in with one of the guys who was part of the team and he told me they were catching all the fish downriver from the dam...and then proceeded to run to the dam area to join the others. 

But I'm not a suspicious person.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

I did good in my spot. Had a few " You have to stand in my 10' out of the MILES of river?!? " talks but it was all in good sport.  The guys in the boat are A$$ES and they know it, but what can ya do? I tell ya, the same thing I do with my spot. Get up early and beat them out there. Its kinda like a gold rush. I love it! First come first serve. Now if a boat parks on top of your spot (if you were there first) you have 2 choices stand your ground or deal with it. Most will move out of the way with sorry and thank you once you explain calmly, others need the anchor rope cut and a tackle box dumped in the drink! I can go both ways here. lol The best bet is boat down river and find fresh fish. just my .02


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

I had the inverse of this situation happen to me saturday. We were 2 miles upriver from the nearest bank access on the Sabine river. We were anchored about 15' off a 100 yard long sandbar casting to a current push I had found around a log. The current created a sweet spot about 5' in diameter. Any bait that entered it got nailed. We had been there over two hours and had pulled over 40 fish out of the spot. A boat pulled to the downstreet end of the bar and let off two people. They walked at least 80' yards directly to us without making a cast. Thier first cast landed a foot from motor and the second landed in my lap. The fellow in the boat idled upstream toward us. The guys on the bank started motioning him over and telling him the fish were stacked behind our boat. The boater in his haste to find a good spot I guess ran right over the log we were fishing around.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Clowns like that are a dime a dozen. There's been many a time where I've hooked a fish and these yo-yo's are in such a darned hurry to cast their line to where I just hooked up, that they cross my line and we both get tangled. I lose the fish, and they yell at me for cutting their line.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Guess it doesn't matter is it's fresh water or salt water..IDIOTS are everywhere!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A Draper,

That's really bad. Just can't understand people like that...maybe they were just too stupid to know what they were doing...hate to think they were experienced fishermen.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats when you hook up a 1oz super spot and start chunking!! I am not afraid to hook a fool for acting like an Butt. I normally cut lines and ask them to leave, if that dont work someone gets the hooks. I put a lot of time and money into what I do, and I be damned if someone is going to ruin my time and basically cost me money. I love to fish, but these yea-hoos make it hard to not bring out the boxing gloves and correct some bad fishing etiquette.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

I remember one time at the Livingston Dam, these 2 waders were fishing and just throwing their cast out right in front of us nearly hitting me and my friends. They also tangled their lines with us multiple times without even saying a **** sorry. We did not want to cause any trouble, so we had to move just so that we would not get hit.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

krouchchocolate said:


> I remember one time at the Livingston Dam, these 2 waders were fishing and just throwing their cast out right in front of us nearly hitting me and my friends. They also tangled their lines with us multiple times without even saying a **** sorry. *We did not want to cause any trouble, so we had to move just so that we would not get *hit.


Greenie for you. Sometime it is just better to find another fishing place then to get worked up over some yahoos. All I can say is just be considerate to all people fishing around you. Too much fish out there and too many fishing spots to get worked up over. Remember, we are out there to enjoy ourselves not to let people get to us.


----------



## Ldubya (May 4, 2008)

*potlickers*

Last year when the whites were running in yegua, there seemed to be no end of a-holes that wanted in on a little hole that me and a bud found. A little info about my bud. He is in a wheelchair and will be for the rest of his life, so it severely hampers where he can fish, well after talkin to the warden, we found a neat little spot that we could transport him to on an atv, get him set up and catch fish all day long. now he only had about Maybe 15 feet to cast either way, but it seemed people that walked by always had to crowd into the hole and cross lines etc.

his solution, we cut a bag full of little wooden dowels,wrapped in brown paper and attached fuses to where they looked like sticks of dynamite. anytime someone come into the hole....he'd light a fuse and toss it in the water where it would drift right past the pot lickers....we got more than a few laughs out of it and he kept that little hole to himself


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

was there recently and an old timer and his grandson TORE them up, hybrids/whites all on shad the caught while casting.


----------



## Call me WhittieBass (Feb 23, 2009)

People "Normally" dont even realize that they have crowded you. They are just so desperate to catch something to take home to momma. Thats why I start out cordial "at first" then if need be I proceed to tell them how the cow ate the cabbage, if that dont work in running them off. I take care of it manually (take that how you want) and get the job done. I am by no means a "Bad A.S.S." I'm just a country boy who works hard and plays harder. I have no problem standing up for what is mine. I'm a small guy 5'6" on a good day, 210lbs with several years of Mixed Martial Arts. I dont want to hook people or dump their belongings in the river, but some times people just try to Buffalo you out of your zone. Im not that guy. I go fishing to have a good time, and most times everyone goes home with a smile, some with a Jack-O lantern smile, but still a smile. Im a good guy to fish with, and even better to have at your side when TSHTF. I love this great state that made me who I am 100% Texan! These colors dont run, neither do I. Good luck fellow fisherman I hope you dont have to use my techniques to keep your spot yours.  I will be at the lock this weekend if someone wants to come see a few of my spots.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

It's easy to get worked up over crowds. I've always wanted a sticker on the console of my bay boat that says "Fishing is Fun" just to remind me not to take it too seriously. This past week end we just pulled anchor and slid to the opposite side of the river. We could still hit the spot and so could the other guys if they would have worked the structure enough to find it. As far as crowds go, Nothing compares to Port Oconnor on July 4th weekend.


----------

